# Duck Boat Opinions



## mattuga (May 31, 2019)

So I'm going to be in a lease this year in a small AR duck club near some public woods.  I'd like to have a boat around camp to take out and based on my experience i wanted a 14'-16' boat and probably 48" wide.  I've been looking on FB and haven't found the boat yet.  I did happen across someone selling a used version of the boat below but now low enough price for me to not just buy it new.  I don't need a fancy ride.  I'd put a 15-20hp motor on a 14-15' boat and a 25hp on a 16' (kinda more boat than I maybe want).

Anyone have thoughts on this boat?  It comes in the olive drb/tan(ish) color not dark gray.

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/alumacraft-modified-v-15-ft-all-welded-waterfowler-boat 

For $2,700 that seems like a good deal.  I'm not a hard rider but really want a welded boat for the open floor plan.  I would not get a jon boat with the middle bench that is all too common. 

Any other boats I should be looking at?  I already have a boat trailer and a 9.9hp motor but will likely upsize in motor.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 31, 2019)

My friend has a similar but definitely a alumacraft boat in 14foot.
Very well made boat and says the 9.9 doesn’t push it quite fast enough.
He needs the 9.9 to fish the smaller lakes though.
He’s very pleased with his boat and I think the quality is excellent.
He made the perfect choice for him his family and all his adventures.


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 31, 2019)

mattuga said:


> So I'm going to be in a lease this year in a small AR duck club near some public woods.  I'd like to have a boat around camp to take out and based on my experience i wanted a 14'-16' boat and probably 48" wide.  I've been looking on FB and haven't found the boat yet.  I did happen across someone selling a used version of the boat below but now low enough price for me to not just buy it new.  I don't need a fancy ride.  I'd put a 15-20hp motor on a 14-15' boat and a 25hp on a 16' (kinda more boat than I maybe want).
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on this boat?  It comes in the olive drb/tan(ish) color not dark gray.
> 
> ...




Arkie and public woods just doesn’t even sound fun. In all seriousness, that boat would work and I would recommend at least a 25. When the kids with mommy daddy money start crowding the boat launch area with their havocs with built motors and beating you to the good spots you will want to upgrade.


----------



## mattuga (May 31, 2019)

kevbo3333 said:


> Arkie and public woods just doesn’t even sound fun. In all seriousness, that boat would work and I would recommend at least a 25. When the kids with mommy daddy money start crowding the boat launch area with their havocs with built motors and beating you to the good spots you will want to upgrade.



Thanks for the feeedback, it seems sufficient enough of a boat.

I've heard all about the circus and I have my expectations set properly for the craziness.  I'm flexible with work and hoping some weekdays are slower, my partner in crime will be around to get the local word on birds.  I have an older gentleman (76 yo) that went to this club with me from another and his years to do this type of hunting are not in excess plus he'll need me to do it at all.  The experience hunting with him will be enough for me, he is so excited to hunt NE AR.  We killed more ducks in 1 hunt at this new club last year than 4 hunts together in the old club.  My ole friend might be a little bit of work to take out but slow and steady will work for us this season.  Close to our lodge we have a good level step in blind next to the Cache River that will be perfect for him.  Getting him in and out of a pit is nerve racking when he is all clothed up! 

I should note that I'd use this boat in Ga for small time fishing stuff but I just like the layout and price.  Weight is a concern for a 25hp but I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## flatsmaster (May 31, 2019)

Not sure if they come in different gauges ... I doubt it ... my son has a AlumaCraft jon boat and accidentally dropped a anchor on it after he had flipped over encase it rained and that little anchor punched a hole in the boat ... speed or no speed no where ur running in the dark in cold water and water levels to location bc that would ruin ur day


----------



## king killer delete (May 31, 2019)

I have found that a 9.9 or a 15 just doesn’t have the power you want to push a boat loaded with decoys ,shotguns,  2 men , a dog and a blind.


----------



## king killer delete (May 31, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> I have found that a 9.9 or a 15 just doesn’t have the power you want to push a boat loaded with decoys ,shotguns,  2 men , a dog and a blind.


I have hunted flooded timer in Louisiana, Arkansas all the way to the Atlantic and just about all I have seen with outboards were 25 hp. And a thick walled aluminum boat like a g3 or war eagle, Duracraft , polar craft , tracker. But most out there now are running mud boats.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 31, 2019)

Should serve you well. I have a 14ft war eagle bough in ‘94 that had been an awesome hull. Well built welded boat and you can find used ones all over. Good luck with whatever you go with.


----------



## king killer delete (May 31, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Should serve you well. I have a 14ft war eagle bough in ‘94 that had been an awesome hull. Well built welded boat and you can find used ones all over. Good luck with whatever you go with.


This


----------



## king killer delete (May 31, 2019)

MS is right it’s hard to beat a war eagle boat


----------



## mmccaskill83 (Oct 16, 2019)

Man up and buy a Xpress or War Eagle!  And get a 25, 30, or even a 40hp motor, you have fat friends and way too many decoys!


----------



## across the river (Oct 16, 2019)

I think it depends on your end goal.   I don't know what WMA out there you are hunting, but there are motor restrictions on several of them that hold you under 25hp  on some, and I think there are one or two that are below 10hp.  If you one and only goal is to hunt a that specific WMA, and you just need something with a 25hp to get you out, then that would work.   I used to hunt out there a bunch, and personally, I would go heavier duty than that, because it can be pretty rough on a boat out there in a lot of places.  I've seen people in stuff less sturdy than that, but I wouldn't do it. If I were buying a boat to duck hunt, I would get one I could use in a lot of different places that would last as long as I had it.


----------



## Juan De (Oct 30, 2019)

I recommend you figure out all possible uses for said boat. Nothing worse than. Buying something only to find out you have to back up, punt, and find something else.


----------

